# Cost of living in Brisbane



## syedszeeshan

What is the cost of living in Brisbane for a couple with two young kids age 2 and 6 ?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Brisbane is one of the more affordable larger cities of Australia. Do you intend to rent or buy a house? Do you wish to live in one of the outer suburbs (cheaper) or do you want to live inner city (expensive)? Do wish to live in a 3 bedroom townhouse or a house with land? The more info you provide the more detailed response you will get.


----------



## syedszeeshan

I am looking at both the options (rent and purchase), immigration department contacted me for 489 provincial nomination, this means I have to live there for app. 4 years. I would prefer to have three bedroom apartment or house. If commuting from outskirts is reasonable and would not cost much than I would prefer to live in suburbs.


----------



## Aussieboy07

I live in a 3 bedroom townhouse and the mortgage is $781 a fortnight on a $265,000 loan. Currently they sell for around $270,000. Or the rent in the same complex is $310 a week. For a house at least around $350. I am a 40 minute train ride to the city and not living in one of the "bad areas"
I have all facilities available within a 5 minute walk or a 5 minute drive to a westfields. Major shopping centre in many suburbs, cinemas, bowling alleys, specialty shops. 5 minute walk to bus stop which connects with train to city 10 minutes later


----------



## Aussieboy07

I spend about $160 a fortnight for food, I go to the local markets for fresh fruit and vegies and Aldi for a lot of the other basics meat etc. I do also shop at other supermarkets for the things that I love to eat. there is a large seafood outlet near where I can buy prawns for approx. $17 a kilo and I am a 40 minute drive from the beach/Island connected by a bridge. yeah guys Bribie island


----------



## syedszeeshan

Thanks brother for your detailed answer, it will really help me calculating the budget.


----------



## Aussieboy07

Electricity is one of the more expensive items, factor in around $300 depending on how much you run the air-conditioner. If your buying there is also bodycorp (if unit complex) mine is $670 a quarter, Rates $350 a quarter, water $350 a quarter. If I was you I would be more inclined to rent that way you are only responsible for electricity as you are only coming for 4 years, you will loose a lot of money paying for stamp duty $$$and the sale of the house at the end will cost you around $7,000


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops electricity is also quarterly


----------



## syedszeeshan

I may be asking too many questions, just another one. Is it recommended to get furnsihed living or otherwise?


----------



## Aussieboy07

The majority of properties are unfurnished, but it is easy to furnish cheaply if that is what you are wanting to do. There are cheap furniture shops like amart which you could google (or super amart) for brand new or for second hand there are charity shops, garage sales, the trading post (you can see that online) and of course ebay.
Given your circumstances I would recommend going the second hand stuff initially as you may move a few times when you first come here and sometimes it is cheaper to buy and throw away furniture as it can be cheaper than moving it.


----------

